# What's the best bike that ever found you?



## bikewhorder (Nov 8, 2016)

No the title is not a typo, I want to see the best bikes that just fell into your hands without any searching on your part.  I know some of you are so good at networking that sometimes the phone just rings and the person on the other end has a bike and they heard you might be interested...  Its only happened a couple times for me but this one I scored like that a few years ago was pretty sweet.  It came from a guy I bought a bike from about a year earlier and he had saved my number and let me know he had found another one.


----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2016)

This one.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 8, 2016)

Here's mine - a lady came into the shop one day a few years ago and said, "Oh, I see you like bicycles - there's this big house near me with a couple old bikes up in the attic..."


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2016)

Bikes are kind of like stray cats.
They all seem to find you.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 8, 2016)

Geez, all we need now is for Dave Stromberger to chime in with his  Flying Merkel and no one's going to want to respond to this thread again.


----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Geez, all we need now is for Dave Stromberger to chime in with his  Flying Merkel and no one's going to want to respond to this thread again.




At least people are posting bikes in this thread. When I ask a similar question a few months ago, most people answered their wife, or their kids.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-is-your-all-time-best-find.91543/


----------



## rhenning (Nov 8, 2016)

I found this one owner 1974 Paramount P10-9 when it was 25 years old and bought it for $525 which is what the orginal owner paid for it. Roger[

ATTACH=full]380448[/ATTACH]


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2016)

My Western Flyer Heavy Duty. It has its own thread. One of my Favorites...
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-western-flyer.71602/


----------



## brownksh (Nov 8, 2016)

Here's mine... Ex museum Raleigh chopper from 1970.... Never riden.. Absolutely beautiful apart from a few small storage marks... 



Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 8, 2016)

catfish said:


> At least people are posting bikes in this thread. When I ask a similar question a few months ago, most people answered their wife, or their kids.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-is-your-all-time-best-find.91543/



Must have been in the break/brake room - I'm not allowed in there.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 8, 2016)

Schwinn Phantom on the Curb for trash pick-up summer of 1975.  I gave it to my girlfriend.
Would never had taken a photograph of any curbside finds back then as old bikes were common sights in the trash.
I only picked up this bike because the chrome was excellent.


----------



## rickyd (Nov 8, 2016)

Bought a westfield built bike from a fella on Monday, he called on Friday said he'd found another. After sending one text to a guy, I arranged to go get it that day.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm serious, I can't even give this thing away.


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 8, 2016)

rickyd said:


> Bought a westfield built bike from a fella on Monday, he called on Friday said he'd found another. After sending one text to a guy, I arranged to go get it that day.



Damn! That's a snap tank I wouldn't mind owning.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 8, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Must have been in the break/brake room - I'm not allowed in there.



Ayuh, I banished myself from that place and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Damn! That's a snap tank I wouldn't mind owning.



I believe its a 38 Screw tank


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 8, 2016)

One of the best for me fo sho


----------



## bairdco (Nov 8, 2016)

Not a bicycle, but I had a custom 77 tomos moped on craigslist forever. a guy sent me this pic and asked if I wanted to trade, plus he'll throw in a late 80's redline 24" bmx cruiser:



 

Sold the redline a day later for $250, and a little more than a month of busted knuckles later was raging around on 1957 moto beta 50cc.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 8, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


> One of the best for me fo sho
> 
> View attachment 380557
> 
> ...



Killer bike!
And...What's the story?!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> No the title is not a typo, I want to see the best bikes that just fell into your hands without any searching on your part.  I know some of you are so good at networking that sometimes the phone just rings and the person on the other end has a bike and they heard you might be interested...  Its only happened a couple times but this one I scored like that a few years ago was pretty sweet.  It came from a guy I bought a bike from about a year earlier and he had saved my number and let me know he had found another one.
> 
> View attachment 380432



 I remember this bike & still regret not getting it when you made it available


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 8, 2016)

The story is here


----------



## kccomet (Nov 8, 2016)

old schwinn, was running a ad on craigslist for old bikes wanted quite a few years ago. guy called me on the black goodrich


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 8, 2016)

My 37 Bluebird was from someone that called Joe and he directed her to me.   Thanks Joe!


----------



## RJWess (Nov 8, 2016)

A friend of mine that knew I had interest in old bikes called me about these. His dad’s friend had passed away and was selling his dad’s bikes that he had no interest in.


----------



## Blackout (Nov 8, 2016)

this found me maybe 6 or so years ago when I went to look at some gas/oil items was leaning against his fence and thought it was cool with the tank and gave him 100 bucks for it and it leaned against my fence in the back yard for about a year and a half, at the time had no idea what it was worth as I wasn't really into bikes that much at the time but once I started getting to know bikes more it came inside  sold it last year and heard it ended up in Cali. ?


----------



## rickyd (Nov 8, 2016)

RJWess said:


> A friend of mine that knew I had interest in old bikes called me about these. His dad’s friend had passed away and was selling his dad’s bikes that he had no interest in.
> 
> View attachment 380684



Dumbass son..


----------



## None (Nov 8, 2016)

I love this thread! I'm all about that bicycle destiny. It's hard to say I have a favorite that found me. I love all my bicycles equally, because there is something special about the moment each has found me. But there's something about this pacemaker that stirs my soul. Still waiting on my Skylark and Miss America to find me. haha they must have got lost on their way. Having fun putting this girl together. Stay tuned in project rides! Thread comin' soon.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 8, 2016)

dang afta readin' bout major taylor and lookin at the pages of the six- day bicycle a1897 eldredge special...WOW...

 races...this puppy was barkin'.....


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 8, 2016)

Can't decide.. either the 1860 bone shaker found in eastern oregon all there but wood is gone. Or the 1895 sterling track bike found in a storage unit.


----------



## tech549 (Nov 8, 2016)

this one found me a couple of weeks ago,just happened to be at the right place at the right time!!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 8, 2016)

Germaine was a gift and my mom bought me Kayleigh (my old Western Flyer, it was later stolen but not before I made a video about her for You Tube).


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2016)

One of the local picker/ wheeler dealers, called the other day and asked me if I had any interest in a Harley Davidson Motorcyke?
I figured it was that faux job that's being passed around, so I was skeptical at first, until I saw the bike.
Fully legit original condition 1921 model.
My only thought was, how I was going to pay for it.
Four bikes and some cash later, and we had a deal.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 8, 2016)

Wow..great bike and super Nice pedals and bottle cap badge!,  I  saw one on a auction post awhile ago.2009 I think.  I saved the pic of it... shown.  This one was removed from the auction because of no bids. Now.. I've see two of the bikes with the decaled tube and bottle cap badge.   I asked why the decal was not on hd's  with out much response and in fact being ridiculed and insulted over it on this site. . I Like it.. now my i might have the decal placed on the down tube I'm done restoring it. Like more info on this one...


cyclingday said:


> View attachment 380911 View attachment 380901 View attachment 380902 View attachment 380903 View attachment 380904 View attachment 380905 View attachment 380906 View attachment 380907 View attachment 380908 View attachment 380909 One of the local picker/ wheeler dealers, called the other day and asked me if I had any interest in a Harley Davidson Motorcyke?
> I figured it was that faux job that's being passed around, so I was skeptical at first, until I saw the bike.
> Fully legit original condition 1921 model.
> My only thought was, how I was going to pay for it.
> Four bikes and some cash later, and we had a deal.


----------



## Clark58mx (Nov 8, 2016)

My 1934 Rollfast V200. Killer bike.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 8, 2016)

.found this about 18 years ago at the Long Beach cycle swap mostly complete only missing the basket lid and one of the drop stand corner supports , I added all the accessories.
This bike was so seized up it was about 6 years of applying heat and different penetrating oils before I could ride it and 18 years after I got it I've  gotten every part loose except 3 spoke nipples


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 8, 2016)

She was a military brat, and dad was high up; they had already moved 3 times... just one final move, her dad begged, and promised her pick of *anything* in the Sears catalog if she would, and she picked this batwing Regal Deluxe.. she had put a basket on the front (you can see the marks on the bars where the brackets rubbed), preserving the headlight from exposure all those decades, so the plastic top batwing is crisp, complete and saw very little battery time. Even the grips, pedals and tires are bone stock and original, and the seat is perfect.

Sarah called me after having called a local guy who was well known with vintage bikes, but he was so rude to her she found my number somehow and called me. She told me she'd kept it long enough and thought it was time to let it go...


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 8, 2016)

Blackout said:


> this found me maybe 6 or so years ago when I went to look at some gas/oil items was leaning against his fence and thought it was cool with the tank and gave him 100 bucks for it and it leaned against my fence in the back yard for about a year and a half, at the time had no idea what it was worth as I wasn't really into bikes that much at the time but once I started getting to know bikes more it came inside  sold it last year and heard it ended up in Cali. ?





She's doing well...


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 8, 2016)

Here's mine, someone here posted a CL ad.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 9, 2016)

brownksh said:


> Here's mine... Ex museum Raleigh chopper from 1970.... Never riden.. Absolutely beautiful apart from a few small storage marks...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



Never ridden......they were never nice to ride anyway! I remember from my early years the damage that gear shifter could do to many a young boy in the event of a crash lol!
I never had one as a boy, I had a Raleigh Tomahawk, my middle brother had a Raleigh Chipper. Despite the potential for serious injury we all lusted after a Chopper.


----------



## None (Nov 9, 2016)

View attachment 380944

View attachment 380945[/QUOTE]

♡♡GORGEOUS! @Balloonatic


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Nov 9, 2016)

Back in 1987 took my Mom & Grandmother to visit relatives (2-3 day drive) in southern Oregon, Ashland is a small collage town. spent some summers there when I was a kid so took a mountain bike check out the town and just happened to look at a Pennysaver/Hotsheet type local paper and saw old bike for sale at the collage so went to the dormitory and bought this. I had never saw a 2 spd shifter in the tank. was driving my mom's 4 door sedan with a small mountain bike rack and the 40 Hawthorn All American was way to heavy so had to disassembly and put in the trunk for the 700 mi drive home.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 9, 2016)

Actually...this is the first bike that "found me" and I just picked it up yesterday. It was on a facebook yard sale site that I wasnt a part of. A guy I met through a metal detecting web site saw it on facebook and sent me a message right away. 





Sent from my LGLS665 using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 9, 2016)

"Back in 1987 took my Mom & Grandmother to visit relatives (2-3 day drive) in southern Oregon, Ashland is a small collage town. spent some summers there when I was a kid so took a mountain bike check out the town and just happened to look at a Pennysaver/Hotsheet type local paper and saw old bike for sale at the collage so went to the dormitory and bought this. I had never saw a 2 spd shifter in the tank. was driving my mom's 4 door sedan with a small mountain bike rack and the 40 Hawthorn All American was way to heavy so had to disassembly and put in the trunk for the 700 mi drive home." @mrg 

What a fantastic story; thank you for sharing!  I should take some trips with my mom and grandmother but I think I would go crazy...  An amazing find, congrats!


----------



## mrg (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks, My grandma was 93 (in 1987) and we stayed with her 91 year old sister, that's why I took my mt. bike, a 87 Diamondback Apex so I could get away from family and explore (I was probably the only one under 40), went to a lot of places I rode my Taco Minibike and shot my BB gun almost 15 or so yrs earlier so the bike was a plus along with some old vw parts, I have always been a picker so I always brought home stuff even when I was a kid and my dad hated it. don't get me started on stuff I brought home, many more stories there.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Nov 10, 2016)

I received txt from my daughter asking " is this something that interestes you"........I wish I could find the original pictures.

Todd


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 10, 2016)

47jchiggins said:


> I received txt from my daughter asking " is this something that interestes you"........I wish I could find the original pictures.
> 
> Todd
> 
> View attachment 381393



Wow that would have made all the aggravation of having children worthwhile for me.


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 10, 2016)

I wasn't even looking for it. I was on Ebay looking for a Alpha Jacket. This bike listing popped up instead of the Alpha Jacket listing . I thought the low price was the starting bid instead of the buy it now price. I popped in the price and was amazed to see  it was the buy it now price. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 10, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> I wasn't even looking for it. I was on Ebay looking for a Alpha Jacket. This bike listing popped up instead of the Alpha Jacket listing . I thought the low price was the starting bid instead of the buy it now price. I popped in the price and was amazed to see  it was the buy it now price. I couldn't believe it. View attachment 381489



some people have the luck.....


----------



## John G04 (Nov 10, 2016)

Heres my mine was just biking around my neighborhood and when I got to the top of my street and looked left there was a bfgoodrich schwinn hornet 100 original


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## reeducado2003 (Nov 11, 2016)

Not because I have it now, so far this is the best bicycle that I ever had, My second Swing Bike , first one was a green one.This one is the early 70's chainguard version. 



Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 11, 2016)

Once I coughed up the $7500. this bike came right to me.
39 Cantilever Autocycle


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 12, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> I wasn't even looking for it. I was on Ebay looking for a Alpha Jacket. This bike listing popped up instead of the Alpha Jacket listing . I thought the low price was the starting bid instead of the buy it now price. I popped in the price and was amazed to see  it was the buy it now price. I couldn't believe it. View attachment 381489



That's a great looking machine, just how big is that chainring?
You're a lucky guy!


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 12, 2016)

12"


----------

